# uk child benifit and income query



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi does anybody know if we can still claim our child benifit from the uk in ontario? and if i have an income in the uk from a property would i have to pay tax on it twice?hope you all can help thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi does anybody know if we can still claim our child benifit from the uk in ontario? and if i have an income in the uk from a property would i have to pay tax on it twice?hope you all can help thanks.


No, you would not be allowed to claim your UK child benefit. I'm surprised you think you may be able to do so. There are child benefit payments in Canada, if you qualify.
Under Canadian law you must declare all world income each year. However if you pay tax on your rental property income in the UK, an allowance for that tax pais will be made when filing your Canadian Income Tax return.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> No, you would not be allowed to claim your UK child benefit. I'm surprised you think you may be able to do so. There are child benefit payments in Canada, if you qualify.
> Under Canadian law you must declare all world income each year. However if you pay tax on your rental property income in the UK, an allowance for that tax pais will be made when filing your Canadian Income Tax return.


I was just wondering as I know people can claim there uk pension abroad. Thank you for your help regarding tax and i have since managed to clarify this matter earlier in the day by ringing the uk tax office and they have explained the agreement the uk and canada have regarding payment of tax.They also explained how the uk pension is claimed abroad. Thank you for your response.


----------

